# The Grand Lodge of TX Warden's Retreat



## owls84 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, this last weekend wrapped up the 2010 Warden's Retreat. What did you guys think about the whole thing? Was it worth the $125 of the Lodge's money to send you? Are you going back? What would you like to see different next time? Did you enjoy the Q&A at the end?


----------



## rhitland (Aug 23, 2010)

Did not attend but i know those are great opportunities to meet Brothers from around the state.  Masonic Fellowship being our Fraternities most valuable asset I would hope we begin to attend that every year no matter if we have been or not.  Plus Q & A sessions are always great opportunities to find the general direction leadership is directing us.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 23, 2010)

Personally, I think getting to meet and share ideas with brothers from around the state is one of the strongest points to the Retreats.  Most of the information in the workshops can be obtained from most of the PM's from one's own Lodge.  But it's the making of those conenctions with brothers going through the same things that your own Lodge is going through that makes it worth it to me.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 23, 2010)

I enjoyd the event, and will be taking back several new ideas to my lodge.

As for the Q & A on Saturday, well... I know that I sat in the very back and heard all of the speakers very well, but it would appear that several brethren did not hear a single word. So repetitive in nature were the questions, I actually walked out early just before dinner...

Hopefully I will make better connections with those of you here at MoT than I did at this retreat.... I look forward to meeting you guys in public someday!


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 23, 2010)

Sometime I wonder about the Cost..?


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Aug 23, 2010)

*What did you guys think about the whole thing?* 
I thought it wasn't much more than a fundraiser for Grand Lodge. A lot of GL officers and staff were very happy to pat themselves on the back for what I thought was one of the most poorly organized, inefficient educational seminars I'd ever been to. The material presented on screen rarely matched the workbook, and it barely scratched the surface of many of the topics that were covered. There were a few decent topics such as Risk Management, but most of it wasn't really all that useful if you've pciked up a law book or a monitor before.

*Was it worth the $125 of the Lodge's money to send you?*
No. There was nothing whatsoever taught the entire weekend that I hadn't already read in the Law Book, Monitor, A.L.L. or other programs. The presenters were good speakers, but most of the material was fairly worthless and outdated, and worse, the take home material only loosely matched the presented material.

*Are you going back?*
Absolutely. The exposure to a concentrated number of current and past Grand Lodge officials is worth twice what the retreat cost. I was able to put my finger directly on the pulse of Grand Lodge and learn everything I needed to know to understand where Texas Masonry is today, and exactly what the people running it are trying to accomplish. Add in the ability to hear directly from other lodges, speak to other brothers, and witness the repetitive nature of easily answered questions from the group and the trip has more than paid for itself.

*What would you like to see different next time?*
LOL

*Did you enjoy the Q&A at the end?*
Immensely. I asked some questions that not many people liked being asked, and the answers I got back confirmed a lot for me.


----------



## JTM (Aug 24, 2010)

Most interesting, Ashton.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 24, 2010)

> *Did you enjoy the Q&A at the end?*
> Immensely. I asked some questions that not many people liked being asked, and the answers I got back confirmed a lot for me.


 
Good work.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 24, 2010)

JEbeling said:


> Sometime I wonder about the Cost..?


 
In the Per Capita thread I posted the Grand Lodge Expense Report and the Wardens Retreat is one of the largest source of income for the GL. They make a pretty penny on the event.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Aug 24, 2010)

Of course I didn't go as I am a newb to the craft, (will someday) however a close brother went this year Bro Gurnett out of the Salado lodge and he said it was very informative and he actually learned a lot. Like Ashton mentions, he liked the fact that he was able to meet with other brothers throughout the state.


----------



## Preston DuBose (Aug 26, 2010)

I went and got a lot of out of it. It was extremely valuable to meet brothers in different lodges, and I made some connections who will be able to offer the voice of experience as I head up this year's fundraising committee (again). It was interesting as a 38 year old to meet so many older brothers who had been in the fraternity less time than I had.

I thought Sunday's sessions could have been organized better, but overall it was helpful. I wish I'd gone as a JW, and I wish our JW this year had gone.

The registration price took a big dent out of my discretionary spending, so I'm grateful it wasn't any higher.


----------



## Bro. Daniel (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello Brothers I was there all 3 weekends and meet a lot of nice folks, the Waco Scottish Rite was happy to open the doors for you. The 2 to 3 guys running around were the Knights of St. Andrew, open up, close up, keep the toilets working, yep that us. As I sat behind my little glass jewelry cases (when I wasnâ€™t swamped) I asked Brothers how things was going, and most had a luke warm answers not great, not bad. Now Iâ€™ve worked around the Brothers and ladies putting this thing together and ask you to give honest feedback and ideas for next to the committee, if you donâ€™t nothing changes, write donâ€™t email its harder to be forgoten:0)  I enjoyed meeting those I meet and wished I could have meet you all.
Stay cool and God Speed
Daniel Walling
Waco, TX


----------



## Preston DuBose (May 13, 2011)

Brothers,

Let me start by apologizing for the thread necromancy. I wanted to get the opinions of those who went to the 2010 retreat and this seemed the best way to do it.

Since I got a lot out of the retreat last year, I've been strongly encouraging the upcoming wardens to attend this year. Last night one of them asked me if his wife would enjoy it. His wife is in her 30s, so I think she was concerned that she would be on the outer edge of the bell curve in terms of age. (Not that there's anything wrong with that, other than that she might feel out of place.) My wife had zero interest in attending, and in all honesty largely for that reason. I know I saw some younger wives during our meals. For those of you who brought wives, did they enjoy it? Did they get much out of their sessions? I would really appreciate your candor. If you don't feel comfortable spilling the beans publicly, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Beathard (May 14, 2011)

Very good questions. I am signing up for the JW retreat. I anxiously await the responses.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (May 15, 2011)

I'll be going again this year as SW, and I am looking forward to it. We will be taking our incoming JW & WM as well, and I think it will be a beneficial meeting and great learning experience for all.


----------

